# Using auto polishing products on blanks.



## mredburn (Apr 2, 2014)

My bottle of Hut Ultra Gloss polishing compound is about gone.  I have read by a couple of our good members, Penman1 in particular, that use automotive polishing compounds to polish their pen blanks.  So I used the fact that I am about out to buy some different products and try them out for myself.  

For this test I bought Turtle Wax Premium Polishing compound, Meguiar's- Scratch 20, Plastx. and ultimate Polish for polishing and Mequiar's Ultimate Liquid Wax for the final coating.
There were some off brands I did not recognize and some lens polishing compounds that probably would have worked as well but the "Works even faster" left me to believe it would be courser than I wanted.

I turned all the blanks the same using some odd ball blanks I have. I sanded all the blanks the same, wet sanding 320, 400, 600, grits then MMesh 4000,6000.8000,12000, also wet sanded.  I sanded laterally with all grits as well.

I then applied all the finishing compounds the same.  Slow the lathe down, apply the compound, speed the lathe up, rub quickly back and fourth at first then slowing down to final pass that will about scorch your fingers.

I then applied a coat of the Ultimate liguid wax to all 4 test blanks. 

I believe the Turtle wax was the cheapest of the 4 just under $7.00 and the other compounds (with the exception of the liquid wax, $19.00 for the kit)were $7 to $10.00

THe turtle wax is 18fl ounces, the ultimate Polish is 16 fl oz, the plastx is10fl oz, and the scratch 20 is 7fl oz.  All of these are thicker than the Hut product.  A couple, the Turtlewax in particular was very creamy. (Full bodied with a hint of fruit):biggrin:  

I had excellent results with all of them. I showed them to my wife and she couldnt tell any difference between them for shine.  

















I know I now have enough polishing compounds for 25 years  of pen making.
I may have to think about polishing the car to use some of it up. It may go bad before I can use it all.  :biggrin:

All in all great results from reasonable sources and prices.


----------



## plantman (Apr 2, 2014)

Great test !! It should help alot of us out here who were wondering about different polishes. I have used several of these products in the past with no problems. I could bring a couple of my cars down if you want to use up some of that wax.


----------



## firewhatfire (Apr 2, 2014)

somebody like meguairs


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 2, 2014)

Glad you stumbled over these products.:biggrin: Thanks for the education. Nice blanks too.:biggrin:


----------



## mark james (Apr 2, 2014)

Great demo and explanation.  And I like your odd ball blanks!


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 2, 2014)

I've used and tried most of those and several others. I think my favorite is Flitz.
Flitz Metal, Plastic, & Fiberglass Polish - Paste 5.29oz. Tube
But, as you noted, the difference is minimal.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Janster (Apr 2, 2014)

..I use Finish 2001 car polish! Works great!..........Jan


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Apr 2, 2014)

I use Meguairs compound then polish. Makes the blank smell like banana pudding.


----------

